# what is a good diet for pigeons? ( I'm a newbie)



## Funsized (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey, I'm new in the pigeon world ( well for 4 months that is.) and we already have a plan for hand raising our pigeons ( please do not try to argue with us about fatalities , etc.. I'm aware of the risks and this isn't the place . Message me if you must) however while I know a pigeons general diet, I'd like to hear what people prefer to feed their pigeons.

I want to learn about preferred milk mix ( for babies) and what you feed your adults as well. 

It would great if you could tell me what you think in your opinion is the best commercial pigeon milk mix ( as well as what you add to it for a full diet requiremnt) as well as an adult commercial mix and what you add to that as well.

I'd love to here some tips or chat a bit more about my other questions, if any people are available to chat just message me! 

Thanks a bunch! Hope to see your pigeons around .


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Well for our baby pigeons I gave nestle cerelac as we can't find any baby bird formula here and they just love it! As for the adults I give birds food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cerelac contains milk, which pigeons cannot digest, so not the best option. A baby bird formula made for the purpose works better.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes I know cereals has milk. But it was the best option we can buy here. Cereal does not harm them. You can give it in case you don't find any baby bird formula .You can buy kaytee exact formula.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

But it would be better to give something that doesn't contain the milk. Maybe you have to buy it, but most places do have alternatives than giving something they do not digest.
Even with baby cereals you can sometimes find one that does not contain the milk products. But baby bird formula contains what they need. Kaytee Exact being one of them.


----------



## Pigeonpope (Jan 4, 2017)

The rehab center I work at feeds softened dog food for babies that need hand-feeding - Purina puppy chow, which is mostly grain. We do avian vitamin supplements and probiotics as well. We feed Kaytee Exact for babies who can't eat the puppy chow for whatever reason (usually trich), but they don't gain weight quite as fast on that. 

I'm curious about seed mixes as well. My birds (ringneck doves and one pigeon) get wide variety of commercial birdseed - dove, wild bird mix, parakeet, and pellets.


----------



## nukekyra (Apr 25, 2016)

Last spring and through the summer I ended up going from zero to decently experienced rescuing and raising pigeons. I had to hand raise three of them (not related) at different times. 

Prior to getting Kaytee Exact, I "created" my own mix and it was a hit with the young ones. I used two kinds of steel cut oatmeal and polenta or grits and I heated it into a drinkable mix (pretty thick though) with water and almond milk. I was able to get some powder vitamin supplements with fat, protein and probiotics. The babies thrived and were very healthy. When i got the Kaytee I added that then eventually all Kaytee because not only is it the right thing, but it is SO much easier to make. 

However, I know all about living in places or countries where not everything is available and having to make do or come up with something good.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I raised my five from eggs and although I started off using Kaytee I ended up making my own. A good pigeon mix, instant oats cereal for a thicker consistency, a few thawed frozen peas, half teaspoon on natural yogurt, half teaspoon baby apple sauce and and one drop of calcium with vit D3. Blended all together until it's like a cheese sauce consistency, not lumpy and water added to form the consistency required. When they were just days old I strained the mix through a sieve but after seven days that wasn't needed. From then on I gradually increased to a slightly lumpy texture. They loved it and all now grown and laying eggs of their own.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Funsized said:


> Hey, I'm new in the pigeon world ( well for 4 months that is.) and we already have a plan for hand raising our pigeons ( please do not try to argue with us about fatalities , etc.. I'm aware of the risks and this isn't the place . Message me if you must) however while I know a pigeons general diet, I'd like to hear what people prefer to feed their pigeons.
> 
> I want to learn about preferred milk mix ( for babies) and what you feed your adults as well.
> 
> ...





Rosequartz said:


> Well for our baby pigeons I gave nestle cerelac as we can't find any baby bird formula here and they just love it! As for the adults I give birds food.


----------

